# chuquinhas



## MOMO2

Hola.
A lo mejor esta palabra significa pellizquitos?
La frase dice "Se for ... vou encher ela de chuquinhas !"

Gracias
Momo2


----------



## amistad2008

MOMO2 said:


> Hola.
> A lo mejor esta palabra significa pellizquitos?
> La frase dice "Se for ... vou encher ela de chuquinhas !"
> 
> Gracias
> Momo2


 
Bueno, así sin mirar al diccionario te digo que oigo "chuquinhas" como algo que sirve para adornar el pelo y también puede ser como "besitos" depende del contexto.

Esperemos más opiniones.


----------



## Vanda

Podem ser duas coisas: ou as chuquinhas (bonecas) ou então beijoquinhas (chuquinhas). Depende da situação.


----------



## amistad2008

Vanda said:


> Podem ser duas coisas: ou as chuquinhas (bonecas) ou então beijoquinhas (chuquinhas). Depende da situação.


 
Vanda, como você se referia ao que a Xuxa usava no cabelo? Eu ouvia sempre "chuquinha". Veja aqui . Não sabia que também eram bonecas. 

Valeu pela informação.


----------



## Vanda

Não tenho muita certeza, mas me parece que é xuxinha para cabelo.


----------



## amistad2008

Vanda said:


> Não tenho muita certeza, mas me parece que é xuxinha para cabelo.


 
Ah, ok... "xuxinha" aparece no artigo que eu postei, mas perguntava para saber como você as chama, pois eu também costumo dizer fru fru.


----------



## MOMO2

Si más contexto ayuda os digo que la persona dice esta frase a un hombre que va a tener una hija muy pronto y le dice "se for mulher vou encher ela de chuquinhas. Na verdade eu queria mulher, pois nunca tive uma" 
Por eso me imagino que chuquinhas son mimitos pero queria certeza. Gracias a tod@s
Momo2


----------



## Tomby

Vanda said:


> Podem ser duas coisas: ou as chuquinhas (bonecas) ou então beijoquinhas (chuquinhas). Depende da situação.


Pienso que es como dice Vanda: _chuquinhas_ = bonecas.
"_se for mulher vou encher ela de chuquinhas_" = "si fuera mujer la llenaré de muñequitas".
TT.


----------



## Mangato

Vanda said:


> Podem ser duas coisas: ou as chuquinhas (bonecas) ou então beijoquinhas (chuquinhas). Depende da situação.


 
Em  galego _encher de chuchiñas_, ou _chuchiños_ e encher ela de beijoquinhas
_chucho_= beijo, também calafrio

Para mi é esse o sentido.


----------



## amistad2008

Creo que pueden ser los adornos para el pelo que mencioné o las muñequitas que dijo Vanda, los besitos no servirían. Si el bebé es niño o niña igual se le llenan de besitos.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

amistad2008 said:


> Creo que pueden ser los adornos para el pelo que mencioné o las muñequitas que dijo Vanda, los besitos no servirían. Si el bebé es niño o niña igual se le llenan de besitos.


 
Mas eu acho que sim são beijos... por ser homem, beijando uma filha, que sempre quis ter. A mãe ia beijar-lhe muito sem importar o sexo... mas os pais ainda somos machos. 
 
Abraços.


----------



## amistad2008

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Mas eu acho que sim são beijos... por ser homem, beijando uma filha, que sempre quis ter. A mãe ia beijar-lhe muito sem importar o sexo... mas os pais ainda somos machos.
> 
> Abraços.


 
Acho que aqui precisamos de mais opiniões...


----------



## Mangato

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Mas eu acho que sim são beijos... por ser homem, beijando uma filha, que sempre quis ter. A mãe ia beijar-lhe muito sem importar o sexo... mas os pais ainda somos machos.
> 
> Abraços.


 
Nossa. Agora já duvido da minha virilidade. Quando fui pai, gostaba de encher de beijinhos às minhas meninas.  Acredito que se fossem meninos houvesse feito o mesmo.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

amistad2008 said:


> Acho que aqui precisamos de mais opiniões...


 


Mangato said:


> Nossa. Agora já duvido da minha virilidade. Quando fui pai, gostaba de encher de beijinhos às minhas meninas. Acredito que se fossem meninos houvesse feito o mesmo.


 
Vocês têm razão. Exagerei um pouco muito. 
 
Mas ainda acredito que se trata de beijos, até pela expectativa do pai de ter uma filha. Minha filha é “enchida de chuquinhas” todos os dias!! 
 
Abraços.


----------



## MOMO2

Bueno! Entonces voy a pensar que son mimitos. Total si la llenan de besos, de muñequitas o de horquillitas para el pelo, siempre de mimos se trata 

Gracias a todos,
Momo


----------

